# Arcteryx



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Who has arcteryx gear and how do you like it? Does their gear have a warranty? 
I'm thinking about picking up the Atom LT - http://www.arcteryx.com/Product.aspx?EN/Mens/Jackets/Atom-LT-Hoody# 
One of my concerns though is that the jacket material seems like it could rip easily.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Arcteryx is good stuff. And pretty damn expensive (some of their stuff is pretty overpriced.) If weight is a big concern, their stuff is excellent. If weight is not as big of a concern, you can find similar items from other manufacturers for less money.

Here's their warranty info:

Warranty & Repairs / Arc'teryx

That Atom LT looks like an awesome jacket, and competitively priced. In the same group is the Mountain Hardwear Compressor Jacket or the Patagonia Nano Puff Hoodie.

The Marmot Cauldron is a less expensive option, but weighs almost 300g more than the Atom LT and is not as compressible.

Maybe one of your local stores will have some options you can check out, and see if the material feels durable or not.


----------



## Danke (Sep 19, 2005)

I've got some Arcteryx gear but I never ride in it. I'm happy with the stuff but it's not even close to a cycling cut.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

jtmartino said:


> Arcteryx is good stuff. And pretty damn expensive (some of their stuff is pretty overpriced.) If weight is a big concern, their stuff is excellent. If weight is not as big of a concern, you can find similar items from other manufacturers for less money.
> 
> Here's their warranty info:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think $200 is about the most I want to spend on a lightweight jacket. The Atom LT is very versatile so I'm sure I'll get some great use out of it. Those other jackets look good too, but the Atom has unbelievable reviews. I was talking to someone today about it and he said it's his friends only ski jacket. If it gets really cold, he'll just toss a fleece under it. He was also saying how it'll hold up well to rain and wind.

The outside material of the jacket seems pretty thin so I'd be concerned hiking and ripping a hole in it by snagging on it on a branch. I'll probably buy from REI just incase I ever need to return it.



Danke said:


> I've got some Arcteryx gear but I never ride in it. I'm happy with the stuff but it's not even close to a cycling cut.


Yeah, I'm actually just planning to use it as a casual jacket, for bike commutes, and camping / hiking. I have this jacket for mountain biking - Novara Headwind Bike Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com and LOVE it. It's very good at temperature management while biking. I wear it quite a bit out and about too, but I'm looking for something warmer when I'm just standing around.


----------



## HAF (Dec 3, 2011)

...I got a backpack of theirs some 15 years ago and it's still my main bag after being dragged over half the damned globe - it has held up really well to my determined and sustained abuse...

Haven't ever tried any of their other gear tho...


----------



## sock puppet (Nov 12, 2007)

It's top-shelf, no doubt. You're going to pay for it. Some folks don't like the fit, so try it on if you can. If not, order from Backcountry.com or somewhere with a similar return policy.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Disclaimer: I'm a bit of a gear freak, and have bought gear and clothing from just about every high end clothing maker out there so long as the cut fits.

I have had three Arcteryx pieces over 8 years, and haven't been terribly impressed with them. They are 'okay' but not so good as to justify the premium prices they charge. Especially as they moved production from high-cost BC to China.

Their gear is generally cut for climbers- long and skinny (which suits me fine).

The fabric of my softshell jacket is, frankly, crap. Easy to tear just bumping into furniture. Stitching started to come undone on the sleeves.

I had a pair of softshell trousers which I ditched- they soaked up water despite proper care (washing with pure soap, repeated DWR treatments). My non-Arcteryx softshells have been put through the same treatment and have been great.

I had a polartec-type baselayer shirt, which was okay, but pretty much the same as a baselayer from any other company.

I've also had rather crappy customer service experiences with them, which was surprising for a pricey company (and a Canadian one at that- I've generally found Canadians to be some of the nicest people around). They didn't follow up on issues or they just plain misread feedback that I provided on their products. In contrast, companies like Prana, Rab, Patagonia and Mammut have been incredibly good with their customer service- I've gotten into lengthy email conversations with the regional Mammut rep over their pricing policies and into design philosophy discussions with the guy behind Prana after giving feedback on their clothing. I've had friendly and useful info on Sugoi clothing sent to me within a day of asking (and they're based pretty much a stone's throw from Arcteryx).

Lots of people think Arcteryx gear is great, but I've had consistently bad experiences with both the products and the customer service. They were cutting edge when they brought welded seams and water resistent zippers into the mainstream about a decade ago, but as far as I'm concerned, they've pretty much maintaned their premium position via high pricing and slick product looks. Functionality is meh.


----------

